# WIFI Works, Ethernet won't



## revdrw (Jun 21, 2013)

WIFI Works, not ethernet. I have a MacBook Pro and a Dell WIN 7. Ethernet stopped working, replaced WIFI Access point.  I replaced the *wifi access point, and for several days, it worked*! But then about a week later, I can still connect wifi just fine with all devices, but not ethernet.   Frustrated in Hobart

New WI-FI Router  Lynksys N900 Model # EA4500-NP  NEW/Replaced MOdem
Modem Motorola Surfboard SB5101U


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2013)

I am kinda lost here maybe its just translation but you mean you lost connection to your LAN/WLAN or just the internet?


----------



## revdrw (Jun 21, 2013)

*Fart*

Brandon,

I don't know what I mean. YES ON WIF i can connect to the internet, but you cannot connect to anthing plugged into the same WIFI ROUTER with CAT5 Cable ethernet. My MacBook Pro has WIFI and ehternet, ethernet wont work, but wifi will. My Dell does not have wifi, and I cannot connect to the network or internet at all.  As I mentioned, I changed the WIFI Router about a week ago, problem solved, for 3-4 days, now ethernet to the new router does not work again.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 21, 2013)

Check the cables. Did any damage happen?? Also check all ip settings as well.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 21, 2013)

have u tried installing chipset driver and than the ethernet driver.

bcs Windows 7 might have a driver for wireless/wifi card but not always the ethernet driver.


----------



## revdrw (Jun 21, 2013)

*OK but why?*

NOT YELLING, JUST EMPHASIZING 

Please note, I installed the *new Lynksis, it worked just fine for 3-4 days* on both my MACBOOK PRO when in ethernet connect _and the Dell_, then the ethernet just quit working for both my MacBook Pro and Dell desktop.  It did work, then just quit for no apparent reason. WIFi for iPhone, iPad, Andriod Phone, and when I set to wifi for my MacBook pro all work fine.

*Detailed history*: I first noticed that on my Desktop dell that is CAT5 ethernet connected to the WIFI ROuter, that it stopped, no internet access. I began to trouble shoot, and turned off my WIFI on my MAcbook and it wouldnt work either, plugged into same router but different cat5 cable.  At that time, all WIFI devices  still worked.  I figured that it must be the ethernet side of the WIFI router, so I replaced the router with brand new one. the Lynksys N900 listed in original thread.  Ethernet and everything worked just fine for 3-4 days. But then ethernet quit, but wifi still works.  

Whatever the problem, it affects both my MacBook Pro and Dell with WIN 7. I'm guessing it is NOT a computer problem, if it is it is affecting both my Mac and Dell, separate cat 5 cables to same wifi router 

To remixedcat, I don't know for sure how to check IP settings, see above post, no damage apparent to anything.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 21, 2013)

Check to make sure your pc is set to the same range as the router and not the modem. The modem/ router might be giving out it's own ips and making it like that. Disable the routing features in the modem/router just make it modem only if you can. Sometimes it might work for a while, then the ISP might dink with it, therefore the 3-4 days if it working then not


----------

